# This board has the best 'ignore' function......



## Eccentric (Apr 17, 2015)

The trolls just flat disappear. It's brilliant. Only indication that they're even here is a "post from ignored member" note in the thread index. So what? Their foul stench is gone. 

They can "win" arguments with posts that nobody will see. They can claim all the "victories" they want............................and there'll be nobody to see it.

Once everyone here puts the white spiders and other trolls on 'ignore'....................then said trolls will have nobody to annoy. They can yell to the heavens that they're an internet badass.......................and nobody will hear it. In short.............they don't matter.


----------



## Whitespider (Apr 17, 2015)

Real men don't use the ignore function... they don't need digital help to ignore someone.
But if it works for ya'... whatever works for ya'.

*I'VE MOVED HERE*


----------



## Whitespider (Apr 17, 2015)

B'sides... this thread wouldn't even exist if not for me.
That's 3 for me... and zip for y'all.

*I'VE MOVED HERE*


----------



## slowp (Apr 17, 2015)

I prefer to keep an eye on his posts. He occasionally will post some wrong info that warrants correction. Can't remember anything too dangerous except for not keeping watch on his kid and almost hitting the kid with a tree. Oh, and advocating that no paperwork is needed when buying a house...I'd consider that to be bad advice too. 

Most of the folks are out working. I'm in for a quick bite then back to being retired. I expect he'll get some rude attention especially when it comes to his post about Oso.
That disaster hit close to home for some of us and isn't at all humorous. 

That's all the attention I'm giving him today.


----------



## Whitespider (Apr 17, 2015)

That's OK slowp... if you ignored me I wouldn't count it anyway.

*I'VE MOVED HERE*


----------



## Eccentric (Apr 17, 2015)

Like all trolls, he feeds on any responses/attention that he gets. I won't give him the satisfaction. By spamming the F&L section with his garbage, he's showing anyone that might pop in to learn something that he's not somebody to take seriously. 

I tried to answer his garbage with reason, and it only got more "you ain't seen nuttin' yet" drivel. There's just no reasoning with an immature punk like that. Plan-B was the ignore function. It's funny that you've gotten in his head enough that he feels the need to spend his time spamming every thread here. 

Now I'm sure he'll expend some time/energy trying to demean me for putting him on ignore and encouraging others to do the same. Who cares? As if getting into a pissing match on the web is equivalent to an actual fight. While he's doing that I'll be heading to work (and not seeing or caring at all about what he's posting).........


----------



## Whitespider (Apr 17, 2015)

Eccentric said:


> _*I'm sure he'll expend some time/energy trying to demean me*_


The truth is... I've got nothin' but time right now.
I'm stuck here in the office watchin' the receptionist desk 'cause everyone is out either sick or on personal time (my two bosses... my brother and his wife) are at a hospital in southern Iowa visiting their new grand-baby. I'm the only one here... if'n y'all wouldn't have given me this today, I'd be goin' out'a my mind with boredom... perfect timing on your part. It's either this or play cards on the computer (shrug)
Now... as far as expending energy... not gonna' happen... this is a no-brainer.

*I'VE MOVED HERE*


----------



## Gologit (Apr 17, 2015)

Eccentric...great post. You said what many of us are thinking. I took WS off of my IGNORE list to see if he was spouting his usual "me me look at me" crap. He is. I should have known better than to even read anything that he writes. It...and he...are a total waste of time.
Back on IGNORE he goes.

Edit...I'm in Santa Nella today and Barstow tomorrow. WS could move here. He'd fit right in.


----------



## slowp (Apr 17, 2015)

Barstool has a Motel 6, I think. Kingman, AZ for sure.


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Apr 17, 2015)

Gologit said:


> Edit...I'm in Santa Nella today and Barstow tomorrow. WS could move here. He'd fit right in.



Sorry for you. I'm gonna be in Mendocino for the next two days.


----------



## bitzer (Apr 17, 2015)

Daddy didn't love you either whitespider? Maybe you could find brush ape and have at it in a rousing game of circle jerk.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 17, 2015)

LarryTheCableGuy said:


> Sorry for you. I'm gonna be in Mendocino for the next two days.


It gets worse. After Barstow is Arizona, New Mexico, and the north half of Texas. I brought along some flash cards with real trees on them so I don't forget what they look like.

Have fun in Mendo. Get an abalone.


----------



## 2dogs (Apr 17, 2015)

Gologit said:


> Eccentric...great post. You said what many of us are thinking. I took WS off of my IGNORE list to see if he was spouting his usual "me me look at me" crap. He is. I should have known better than to even read anything that he writes. It...and he...are a total waste of time.
> Back on IGNORE he goes.
> 
> Edit...I'm in Santa Nella today and Barstow tomorrow. WS could move here. He'd fit right in.


Did you stop at Anderson's or Carl's Jr?


----------



## Gologit (Apr 17, 2015)

slowp said:


> Barstool has a Motel 6, I think. Kingman, AZ for sure.


 Nope, we're staying at the high class joints...Salvation Army, St. Vincent dePaul, Slumdog's Lowdown Wino Rescue Mission...only the best.
Since I can't charge this trip off to the company I'm watching my nickels and dimes.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 17, 2015)

2dogs said:


> Did you stop at Anderson's or Carl's Jr?




Pea Soup Anderson's of course. I think eating anywhere else here is against the law.


----------



## 2dogs (Apr 17, 2015)

Their pea soup and bread platter is a favorite of mine. Probably been 2 years since I've been there. I used to hunt ducks between Santa Nella and Los Banos so Anderson's was Friday night dinner. There were some great Basque restaurants in Los Banos.


----------



## slowp (Apr 17, 2015)

I went to windsurfing camp at Los Banos. The San Francisco yuppies actually made fun of my car! I stayed at a motel where the clerk presented me with a quarter each day for the ice machine. I'd forgotten about that trip.


----------



## 2dogs (Apr 17, 2015)

Were you windsurfing on the O'neill forebay?


----------



## Gologit (Apr 17, 2015)

2dogs said:


> Their pea soup and bread platter is a favorite of mine. Probably been 2 years since I've been there. I used to hunt ducks between Santa Nella and Los Banos so Anderson's was Friday night dinner. There were some great Basque restaurants in Los Banos.


Meat loaf. Danish meat loaf. Lots of Danish meat loaf. Enough Danish meatloaf to feed the entire Lower Slobovian Army. It was great.
I might be hungry again by Monday. Maybe Tuesday.


----------



## slowp (Apr 17, 2015)

2dogs said:


> Were you windsurfing on the O'neill forebay?



I don't know. It was some kind of reservoir. The camp supplied the food but tents are not good things to stay in at windsurfing sites so I cheap moteled it. The camp was mainly during the week--I took vacation time but it also was on a Saturday. I'd never been in that big of a crowd and I fell and dropped my mast. It hit one of the few people who were wearing a helmet. She was mad. It wasn't a very fun place.


----------



## SliverPicker (Apr 17, 2015)

So, you hit her with your mast and discovered that she had no sense of humor. I thought you said it wasn't a fun place?


----------



## Gologit (Apr 17, 2015)

slowp said:


> I don't know. It was some kind of reservoir. The camp supplied the food but tents are not good things to stay in at windsurfing sites so I cheap moteled it. The camp was mainly during the week--I took vacation time but it also was on a Saturday. I'd never been in that big of a crowd and I fell and dropped my mast. It hit one of the few people who were wearing a helmet. She was mad. It wasn't a very fun place.



Did they give you little whistles to blow so you could make passing signals...one blast for port to port, two blasts for starboard? Or was it just a free for all?


----------



## slowp (Apr 17, 2015)

Gologit said:


> Did they give you little whistles to blow so you could make passing signals...one blast for port to port, two blasts for starboard? Or was it just a free for all?



It was a free for all. I was used to maybe having one or two other sailboarders and nothing like the cluster at that place. Anyway, I have switched to kayaking where we don' need no stinkin' wind. Wanna buy a sailboard?


----------



## 2dogs (Apr 17, 2015)

slowp said:


> I don't know. It was some kind of reservoir. The camp supplied the food but tents are not good things to stay in at windsurfing sites so I cheap moteled it. The camp was mainly during the week--I took vacation time but it also was on a Saturday. I'd never been in that big of a crowd and I fell and dropped my mast. It hit one of the few people who were wearing a helmet. She was mad. It wasn't a very fun place.


You were at San Luis reservoir. O'Neill forebay is where the water runs out of the reservoir. It is a very popular fishing spot. Stripers.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 21, 2015)

CTYank said:


> Can we order up a life for some of these people? Or tell them, like Sally Field, that we do really like them? Honest, we do. Really.



I'd rather not get that personally involved with them. 

Maybe we could get the mods to direct all their posts to the Trivia section?


----------



## 2dogs (Apr 21, 2015)

"Group W"? You're showing your age with that one.


----------



## Eccentric (Apr 22, 2015)

"Kid!"


----------



## Gologit (Apr 22, 2015)

Eccentric said:


> "Kid!"




Thanks Aaron...now that song is going to be stuck in my head all day.


----------



## northmanlogging (Apr 22, 2015)

litterin....


And creating nuisance....


----------



## Joe46 (Apr 22, 2015)

The local classic rock station that I listen to plays that song at noon every Thanksgiving.


----------



## Chris-PA (Apr 22, 2015)

Joe46 said:


> The local classic rock station that I listen to plays that song at noon every Thanksgiving.


I have the album - and probably a turntable that still works somewhere too!


----------



## northmanlogging (Apr 22, 2015)

Joe46 said:


> The local classic rock station that I listen to plays that song at noon every Thanksgiving.



we make sure we leave at a certain time so we can hear the whole thing on the way to the bro inlaws...


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Apr 23, 2015)

Joe46 said:


> The local classic rock station that I listen to plays that song at noon every Thanksgiving.


 at what point will we go from classic to old? pretty much all i will listen to now, i just can't get new music no matter what kind it is.


----------



## northmanlogging (Apr 23, 2015)

There is a hand full of new bands I'll listen to, but most of it sounds like hipster whining to me...

Volbeat, the Pretty Reckless, any thing by Jack White... The wifey keeps digging up random stuff from europe that is in german or spanish that doesn't suck... I don't understand much of what they are say'n but it does rock.

Unfortunately what little German I do know is from Rammstien... and therefore usually less then pleasant.

Otherwise yeah... guess I'm getting old too...


----------



## Whitespider (Apr 24, 2015)

treeslayer2003 said:


> _*at what point will we go from classic to old?*_


"Classic rock" started out as a name for rock music created during the 1967-1973 "golden age" of rock (approximately)... not the stuff commonly played on radio at the time, more about album recordings. Now-a-days "classic rock" is more than just a time period, it's not even a style or sound... it's a moniker applied to music with a kind'a "attitude" (for lack of a better descriptor). There are still "new" bands creating "classic rock", but for the most part they ain't "mainstream"... The Black Crows (a 90s/2000s band) are one of the more well know.

Try listenin' to Velvet Revolver, Derek Trucks, Buckcheery, Porcupine Tree, and Black Label Society to name a few... their album cuts, not the "made-for-radio" singles. Much of it is "classic rock" by anyone's definition... ya' just gotta' sort through the music politics of the time we live in.
There's also several "electric blues" artists keepin' "classic rock" alive and well... try Beth Hart, Joe Lynn Turner, and Joe Bonamassa.
*


----------



## Gypo Logger (Apr 28, 2015)

Let's not forget Bob Seagar or Stevie Nicks In the meantime I will be singing some cool Abba tune.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Apr 28, 2015)

There seems to be something wrong with you people on the U.S. West Coast!


----------



## olyman (May 7, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> There seems to be something wrong with you people on the U.S. West Coast!


 its the water along the whole coast..has certain cranial bugs in it,,no cure...


----------



## Gologit (May 7, 2015)

I gotta agree with Aaron one more time...the IGNORE feature is great.


----------



## hseII (May 7, 2015)

Gologit said:


> I gotta agree with Aaron one more time...the IGNORE feature is great.


Aaron and Roberto are Pretty Fart Smellers: not the Prettiest, but Smart Fellows they Are.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (May 7, 2015)

howdy Heath!

i said it before, we need to speak to one another like we are face to face


----------



## hseII (May 7, 2015)

treeslayer2003 said:


> howdy Heath!
> 
> i said it before, we need to speak to one another like we are face to face


Sometimes, the other end of the Internet isn't as far away as it seems. [emoji6][emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## windthrown (May 7, 2015)

Yah, the ignore feature on XenForo is way better than the one on vBulletin. WS has been on my iggy list a long time here. As has BA, and his 1,001 reincarnations. I gave up on the ApeHunt, but SVK has become a mod to take up the cause.


----------



## svk (May 7, 2015)

@windthrown 

Things have been pretty quiet since the new deputies arrived.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (May 7, 2015)

only one i ever put on ignore was the BA.............most folks can be reasoned with, he was nuts.

svk i don't really know you, but yes, things have been quiet.


----------



## windthrown (May 7, 2015)

SVK has been on here a long time now. He is cool by my standards (and not many measure up to that here, IMO). He joined me in SS's quest to squash the ape's alter egos early in the year. We exposed and stamped out a lot of them, and we got a few false positives. It was a game of whack-an-ape though. Kill one, and another one popped up to replace it. When I left to deal with family issues a couple of months back, the Ape was completely out of control on this forum commanding threads and espousing his insane rhetoric. I thought this forum was a lost cause. Seems that the forum is still up and down a lot, but the ape is not visible on my radar here any more.

Of course, let me go lift the lid on my john and check the bowl before I post this. He may have crawled up through the pipes while I have been typing.


----------

